# PTO in Reverse



## nevets14 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi All,
I have just purchased a small tractor brand unknown when i tried to use rotary hoe the pto on tractor is in reverse. Can anyone shed some light on my problem please.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

First problem is probably that the brand is unknown so you can't start looking for a manual for it. Post a pic so maybe someone can identify what you are working with and then try and help you figure it out. Help us help you!


----------



## Tractor Beam (Jul 21, 2004)

Since you just bought it, is it possible to contact the owner you bought it from? Perhaps they might be able to elaborate.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What color is the tractor? Orange?
The only ones I've heard of are some early Mitsubishi tractors, Satoh, and Kubota models such as the B6000. Have a look and you may notice that the PTO splined shaft is smaller and has a finer spline.
These tractors are probably grey market units that were not built to be sold in north america. There are also implements that were made for these units as well.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy nevets14,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I copied the following from the internet:

"PTOs typically rotate clockwise. Both the PTO and the implement being driven must turn the same direction. There are only two Japanese tractors where the PTO turns counter-clockwise: the Kubota B6000 and the Mitsubishi Satoh Beaver. So, this myth is only true in the case of the B6000 which is an example of a very early Kubota B-Series model.

As an owner of a Kubota B6000 all is not lost. Hub City has been known to manufacture a PTO reverser that can correct the rotation of your B6000′s PTO. Alternatively, you can be on the look out for implements that are also counter-clockwise and thus compatible. There are a lot of B6000s and associated implements so this is not as difficult as it sounds."


----------

